# Neptune Magnetic Thread Tensioner



## texbullred

I am planning on replacing the disc-based thread tensioner that came with my Flexcoat power rod wrapper with the Neptune Magnetic Thread Tensioner to minimize damage to metallic thread. Is it easy to replace? Are there any modifications required for replacement? Any feedback will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Goags

I used to use the Neptune tensioners on my handwrapper...I got em from John before Mudhole stated carrying them, and they came w/ these clips. The small screw that holds the clip to the tensioner can obviously be removed, and then you could epoxy the tensioner directly to the wrapper base. I used them w/ the clips for several yrs, but got tired of the paper spacers walking and the tensioners tipping over between magnets, especially when using the larger spools. Not sure that they would work even that well w/ a power wrapper. I saw a picture a yr or 2 ago where a guy had used repelling ring magnets along w/ some ultra hi-molecular wt polyethylene discs...I made my own and like them alot better than the attracting magnet tensioner. If interested in details, send me a PM.


----------



## pg542

I use the neptunes. I like them better than the "pinch" type tensioners, especially when it comes to metallic threads. Like Goags said, the discs can walk if you don't keep an eye on them. They seem to wear out pretty quick also. I found disc material thickness that gave the right tension (for me) and used a gasket punch to make up a lot of them. Different thickness materials will give different tensions. If you make sure that your'e thread pulls off the spool at a right angle or lower, this seems to help with the spool and spindle pulling off of the magnet. I haven't tried any bulk spools, just the 1 oz or 100 yd....... Jerry, your reverse mag system has piqued my interest. Do the smaller "donut" magnets give enough tension for hi-speed motored underwraps? Are they rare earth and who carries those with the 1/4" hole? What, if anything, do you have under your disc opposite the magnet end?...Very, very cool idea.....To the OP, while the neptunes, IMO, are MUCH better than your standard pinch-disc tensioners, they do take a little getting used too though. Like every other aspect of rodbuilding: The best way to do something is what works best for you. Try, experiment, test everything and use what you like....


----------



## Goags

Jim, here's where I got the RE magnets. 
http://www.leevalley.com/us/hardware/page.aspx?c=&p=40075&cat=3,42363,42348&ap=2

Also,here's where I got the UHMW poly
http://www.smallparts.com/Ultra-Mol...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=493388211&pf_rd_s=center-3

The original picture that I saw had stainless flat washers, which I bought, but found I didn't need. I don't have a power wrapper, but would bet they'll work great.
I still have 6 extra magnets and a bunch of the poly, if ya wanna try it.
I agree that the Neptunes are a big upgrade over the Flexcoat tensioners.
Jerry


----------



## texbullred

Thank you all for the quick responses. Your input is very helpful. Based on your feedback, I think the Neptunes may be a little too "high-maintenance" for me. Therefore, I think I am also going to do some experimenting as well.


----------



## texbullred

Parts have been ordered...I can't wait to set it up and test it out!!!


----------

